# What type of rest do the Big Dawgs use?



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Comeon guys... Anyone wanna show off their rest? I 'd love to see something different...


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

TT Spring Steel


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

The Protuner is an excellent choice. All the top pro's are shooting some type of blade rest. Pretty simple rest and dependable.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Spring steel...

Tackdriver or TT has my vote


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

spot hogg premier, or the 3d rover replacement with either a lizard tongue or spring steel launcher

thats what a LOT of spot shooters use, i only recommend the premier or rover because of their ease of use, if you don't mind screwin around a little bit, you can go cheaper with a tuner rest


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess for me i use and love the limb driver from vaportrail..


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Takeum said:


> Looking to get into some 5 spots later this year and maybe alittle 3D as well... What are all the Big dawgs using for rests these days? I'd like something easy to tune.. I was thinking along the lines of a Protuner or maybe a Limb driver type rest... Which do ya'll perfer these days? Ill be shooting a 55lb Elite Envy with 28" Zcams , CBE QAD sight and 4X scope w/ clarifier.. I need a good rest... Suggestions anyone?


one of the biggest dawgs uses the pro tuner with this mount


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

I use the Trophy Taker Spring Steel Rest.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i've always used spring steel rests, mostly spot hogg/golden key, but this year decided to give pro tuner a try and i'm now a believer. really a joy to work with. completely tool free and mike offers three different blade v-widths for shafts from x10's all the way to 27's. hard to imagine a better blade rest.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

You will see most shooting either a pro tuner or a trophy taker SS. A few shoot fall aways. The theory is "simplier = better". Less moving parts means less to go wrong. There are a lot of really good rests out there. It just comes down to what you have the most confidence in.


----------



## XJammer27 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just a simple Trophy hunter blade/spring steel.


----------



## TClark (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spring rest*

I've used nothing but spring steel rests for hunting and competition for over 30 years. In fact, a 30 year old rest is on my hunting bow right now and still going strong.


----------

